# Kartenspiel



## saydoo (22. Nov 2004)

hallo Freunde,
also ich bin ganz neu hier. Ich bin auch ein neuling, was Programmieren angeht. Also mein wissen, was Java-Programmieren angeht, besteht darin, dass ich das Progrmm "Hello World" und ein ggt Programm in java geschrieben habe.

Nun habe ich mir eine Aufgabe gestellt, und zwar möchte ich mit eclipse ein Spiel Programmieren ein Kartenspiel, wie wär es z.B. mit Rummy (das gibt es auch als Kartenspiel glaub ich??)

kann mir da jemand tipps geben, wie ich am besten vorgehen kann??? wo ich gute sachen darüber lesen aknn?

Danke schonmal im Voraus

 :###


----------



## foobar (22. Nov 2004)

Guck mal hier oder in der JLib


----------



## Roar (22. Nov 2004)

also 1. ich kenn nur rommee 
2. wieso eclipse? was willst du denn damit? texteditor und konsole oder JCreator LE reichen für den anfang völlig aus
3. kannst du denn schon recht gut java programmieren? denn bevor ich mit was graphischem und KIs anfange, sollte man erstmal mti den grundlagen und der api vertraut sein. wenn dem nicht so ist wirst du schon sehr früh auf problemchen treffen. ich seh das ja hier wenn leute irgendwas programmieren wollen und mit den einfachsten dingen nicht klarkommen.

im "bücher, tutorials & links" forum heir im board gibt es eine liste mit vielen guten büchern und tutorials.


----------



## saydoo (23. Nov 2004)

okay danke erstmal vorerst foobar

Roar???
gut dann heißt es rommee 
wie auch immer allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich noch gaaaaaanz weit am anfang vom Programmieren stehe leider


----------

